# Is this vintage electronics or PM scrap



## user 12009 (Nov 25, 2015)

I got and entire cabinet with pull out drawers filled with this stuff. As soon as I opened a couple drawers I wanted to get it. I recognized some vintage transistors. But don't know the names of those other parts. 

My questions are. 
Should I try and sell individually to collectors or bulk together for PM recovery?
Does any one know what all the numbers mean on the front of the drawers?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't see anything of collector quality in the pics. The numbers should reference the numbers on the chips in the drawers.


----------



## user 12009 (Nov 25, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I don't see anything of collector quality in the pics. The numbers should reference the numbers on the chips in the drawers.


do you think they would be worth selling for gold recovery?
or is the PM value to low?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Some of the stuff you could possibly list on Ebay for others to buy for repair parts. Just do a search on there and find out what the same items have sold for to get an idea of what they might bring.

I few of the items you could list on here and find a buyer possibly if the ebay route doesn't work. It's not a large quantity of material though so do't expect to get too much for it.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 25, 2015)

Oooooh Betty! I tell ya, I was so born in the wrong time!

From what I've learned from my mother-in-law, people will shell out serious money to complete a collection. She has run a pretty successful antique business through EBay for years now. But she has room to categorize and store all those pieces she lists.

All that just seems like a headache to me, so I would just go ahead and take the metals.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 25, 2015)

UncleBenBen said:


> Oooooh Betty! I tell ya, I was so born in the wrong time!
> 
> From what I've learned from my mother-in-law, people will shell out serious money to complete a collection. She has run a pretty successful antique business through EBay for years now. But she has room to categorize and store all those pieces she lists.
> 
> All that just seems like a headache to me, so I would just go ahead and take the metals.



If he does his home work (like I know Dollar Dan will do) he will get more for 4-5 pieces of the right parts than he will make selling the whole batch to be refined. It just takes time and patience sometimes.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh I absolutely agree. That's what I meant with the part about my mom- in- law.

The last sentence was purely opinion on my part. As I'm not in it for money, probably never will be, time and patience for processing are all I'd be out. If it means paying the bills then by all means opt for top dollar every time!


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 26, 2015)

With a bit of searching for what could be worth a bit extra you can make a nice profit. I bought this one to refine but when I found out what I got I put it on eBay instead...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pentium-60-MHz-CPU-ceramic-S-Spec-SX753-with-FDIV-bug-gold-plated-Rare-/111793308021?rd=1

The chips in top left (second picture) and bottom right drawer (third picture) looks like they could contain some interesting stuff.

Half of the drawers seem to contain 74xx series chips and those are becoming harder to find. There could be a market among vintage computer collectors that needs the chips to keep their older computers running.

Would you sell the lot to me for a dollar? :lol: 

Göran


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm a bit late to the thread, but in the lower right of the pic of the drawers of parts - SWTP and MITS both stand out as being early computer manufacturers - some of their products are highly desired, so you may have some pricey, resalable items.

MITS had the Altair 8800, and SWTP had a similar 6800-based computer system, both highly sought after items.....

Cheers,


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 6, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> Half of the drawers seem to contain 74xx series chips and those are becoming harder to find. There could be a market among vintage computer collectors that needs the chips to keep their older computers running.
> 
> Would you sell the lot to me for a dollar? :lol:


I concur on the 74xx. I can see simple logic gates all the way up to digital multiplexers, decoders and more. I still have a set of drawers much like that, mostly untouched in 25 years, and can I tell you it all cost a lot more than a dollar! :lol:


----------

